# Bully Color Genetics "game"



## APASA (Dec 27, 2010)

So this is still something I'm working on and expanding.. but it's at a point where it can be played around with by people interested in Canine color genetics. No, not all the Loci and alleles possible for every breed are listed.. I covered the ones commonly seen in the American Bully and similar breeds. Enjoy.

NOTE: You must have either a tablet, desktop, or laptop to play. It is flash based and will not work on phones.

Bully Color Breakdown


----------

